# Chill Music



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 31, 2010)

Music that lets you max and relax.  Deep lyrics, awesome beats, acoustic instruments and all that junk.  I've been jamming to Dispatch, Bob Marley, Sublime, Slightly Stoopid, Jack Johnson and others for a while now, not surprisingly on my Summer Playlist on the ol' iPod.  What do you guys jam to?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 31, 2010)

Basically anything from As Tall As Lions' second album I think is good chill music. Their first has some good ones too. Not sure of the third, I haven't listened to it.

Lemongrass and Goldfish have some good lounge, which I think is pretty relaxing imo. St. Vincent has some calm going on too.

That's basically all I know regarding chill-out stuff. I need to browse more.

Also some Snow Patrol. And I'm not sure what you mean to jam, but I don't play an instrument if I'm right in thinking that's what you mean. I just listen to this stuff.


----------



## MaddHatter09 (Jan 31, 2010)

I jam to many different things. I love anything acoustic. Like redone with an acoustic. I love silverstein, seether, skillet, random stuff like that haha. Sublime is a great band.


----------



## vinylwolf (Jan 31, 2010)

When I want to relax I'll often put on _Explosion's in the Sky_, _Mono(UK), _and often _HorseFeathers_ are some of the more relaxing artists I listen to.
I find smooth electronica to be awesome as well


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jan 31, 2010)

Anything Neko Case or Johnny Cash.  I usually don't prefer trance techno, but it's good for winding down to.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 31, 2010)

Minimal Techno, Chillout music, Downtempo, Ambient, Etheral music and whatnot.
Here is some Ulrich Schnauss for your consideration:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lONpqHqBo2Y

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zmnj9-PVn2U

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnjS1FSrwWg

Here is some Shoegazer for your consideration:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovJfj2h1H-Q

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xYPU2B9kxE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAD9_-OYDVI

Tycho, for your consideration:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsD5MVMIRJ0


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 31, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Deep lyrics...Dispatch, Bob Marley, Sublime, Slightly Stoopid, Jack Johnson



Gross



Term_the_Schmuck said:


> What do you guys jam to?



Euuuccchhh. Yuck


I'd like to "jam" a peach pit in your eye, Smitty.




Ya dig???


----------



## Viva (Jan 31, 2010)

Anything off of Kid A by radiohead


----------



## Twylyght (Feb 1, 2010)

This is some of what I like to listen to when I want to chill out:

Maxwell: Bad Habits
Maxwell: Pretty Wings
Koyal (Songbird)


----------

